# Walkies Picnic ....



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi All

Here are a couple of pics of Picnic on her first walk .... she was such a good girl and was keen to stay at my side. Honey showed her the ropes and they both enjoyed some serious sniffing at times .... 

I hope you like them xxx




















Here is a close up pic of Picnic's coat .. I took this pic in the sunshine and you can see her highlights are light blonde in places plus she has tan coloured tips too


----------



## lou (Nov 5, 2011)

Very sweet


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

All looks very clean and civilised! Lola's first walk consisted of mud, muddy water, more mud, some charging around in mud, diving into muddy puddles and ending in a bath!! 
Honey is doing a good job looking after her multi-coloured sister!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

lola24 said:


> All looks very clean and civilised! Lola's first walk consisted of mud, muddy water, more mud, some charging around in mud, diving into muddy puddles and ending in a bath!!
> Honey is doing a good job looking after her multi-coloured sister!


That sounds like an Izzy walk too


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww Picnic's first walk! Hope she enjoyed it  & you too! Looks lovely & clean  xxx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Lovely pictures JoJo - liking Picnic's 'hot pink' lead.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ha ha ha these pics were taken early on ... 

They came back home much dirtier and Honey had muddy ears .. don't ask how that happened ... sniffing I think  at least with Picnic I can't see the mud it just blends in with her colouring  

They walk well together .. Honey is the lead puller though and makes Picnic look ever so good .. so far


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Jo Jo they are just gorgeous together. I love the idea of Honey looking after her little sister.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

JoJo said:


> at least with Picnic I can't see the mud it just blends in with her colouring


Until you get her into the bath and see the colour of that water !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lola24 said:


> JoJo said:
> 
> 
> > at least with Picnic I can't see the mud it just blends in with her colouring
> ...


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Good thing about a light colour is they look so disgusting, you have a good excuse to bath them more - and then they smell delicious - hmmm i think I'll have a passion fruit pup tonight


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Oh and the smell of cow or fox poo


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Good thing about a light colour is they look so disgusting, you have a good excuse to bath them more - and then they smell delicious - hmmm i think I'll have a passion fruit pup tonight


i'm having a green apple kiwi cockapoo cuddle at the moment!!!!!

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

They both look gorgeous and I love Picnic's lead!


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

hi jojo,picnic is eden's sister,i understand that there are a few from the same litter on the forum,would like to get in touch with them,so look forward to hearing from them.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I will bring up Bongo and Rubys posts ... for you Karen xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Lovely pictures JoJo, Picnic is growing!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Lovely pictures JoJo, Picnic is growing!


She is growing so quickly ... she is very good and it feels like she has been here ages ... she is abit of a mummies girl  what a shame he he he ... 

Everyone shows interest in her coat ...and although it is a little different .... most people love it .... xxx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh what a milestone! I adore their first walks.  Honey and Picnic look adorable together. 

Were you brave enough to go off lead?

Karen xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Oh what a milestone! I adore their first walks.  Honey and Picnic look adorable together.
> 
> Were you brave enough to go off lead?
> 
> Karen xx


Off lead tomorrow ... I am sooo excited .... I will let you know how is goes :S


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh JoJo they look soooooo cute together. Hope the off lead walk goes well tomorrow


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Good luck for the off lead...Im sure it will be fab.

Her coat looks amazing close up. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Good luck with her off lead walk  She'll love it i'm sure  xxx


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

How lovely that they could share Picnic's first walkies! You can really see her blonde colour in the sunshine - will be lovely to see how it develops. Good luck with off lead today - bet Picnic will love it.
Ps. Billy was totally unfazed by the fireworks and even went outside to watch a few in the garden!
Helen x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

We had the off lead work today ... I loved it ...

Oh yes and Picnic enjoyed it too.. she jumped up on Honey's back or was right in front of our feet most of the time .. it was lovely to watch her and although she is still small she enjoy some time running with Honey... 

Walking my dogs is one my favourite parts of dog ownership (I actually like it all) .. it makes me so happy to watch them in the field or woods.

A great day


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Glad you had a great walk  xxx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

JoJo said:


> We had the off lead work today ... I loved it ...


It's so good to get them off lead early isn't it - they don't stray far but really enjoy the freedom


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

A windy day walk with Picnic and Honey ... they are wonderful and had so much fun ..

I love walking my dogs ... I love their energy ...

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/11/30/my-dogs-love-their-walks/


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Fab pics Jojo. Picnic's coat looks great :star:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I still dont know what her coat colouring is actually called .... still scattered black and tan however she has clear areas of sable now ... could she be a brindle part sable lol .. she is so different which makes her even more special .. oh and she is soooo much fun 

Colour advice needed .... bring on the sable experts please ...


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I still dont know what her coat colouring is actually called .... still scattered black and tan however she has clear areas of sable now ... could she be a brindle part sable lol .. she is so different which makes her even more special .. oh and she is soooo much fun
> 
> Colour advice needed .... bring on the sable experts please ...


Can you get some more close ups of her coat?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes I will do a new thread tomor .. with some new close ups ... I think I need to ask for colour support lol ... 

I want to call her black & tan with part sable ... or brindle with part sable ... as that is what it looks like ...

Here shows a few close ups ... 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/our-dogs/meet-the-pack/picnic/


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

she is so beautiful Jojo


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh thanks ... she is a really sweet pup too ... she is so good for me ... it just makes it even better that her coat is so amazing  ..

I will get some close up added here .. so others can give their opinion on her colouring .... 

xxx


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

hi jo jo,picnic is lovely,her coat is fantastic,eden also has tan in her coat,not as much as picnic.like picnic,eden is such a lovely pup,well behaved...mostly. i enjoy teaching her new things each day,as she is so quick to learn,and eager. ............i will try and put some pic's on this weekend.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Lovely pictures JoJo. I know what Picnic's coat is called.....lovely!  x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

jojo pics are lovely,your dogs always look so happy in the pics,hat a fab life! picnic is adorable,lovely colour,she raelly does look brindle and sable but her colour looks different in different lights so its hard to tell xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Shall we stick with Brindle Sable then ... :S

As you all know I am with MandyM on the cockapoo coat research ..as I just find it so interesting the different coats which can be gained from the pure breeds in the Cockapoo mix ... but I am pretty stumped with my own Cockapoos coat .. 

At birth Picnic looked Black Sable .. then the more solid and scattered colours developed showing the Brindle pattern ... but now she clearly has some lighter hairs with black tips .. back to sable then :S ... 

Help .. what is she?? Any breeders out there had any experience of such a coat ????

Honey & Picnic were running around a field covered with dew this morning ... and wow it was so great to see the water flying off them as they hacked around at full speed ... I think Picnic will be larger than Honey due to her being from working background and although she can’t beat Honey just yet ... she is not far behind   what a lovely morning we have had ...I could talk about my dogs for hours .. but must go and help hubby   

Have a great weekend all .. I will get some close ups of Picnic's coat over the weekend and post a guess the colour thread .. let’s put it to the vote .. what is this coat called? 

Love JoJo .... your crazy Cockapoo friend xxx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Picnic is really growing up ... how old is she now? Her coat is lovely.


----------

